# fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying.. [solved]

## rek2

I rebooted and now I get this.

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda3

I looked around and googled but most people with this error have posts from 2005/07  I follow some recomendations and nothing.. so with new system

maybe is something else wrong..  please help

help? 

snip from lspci -k

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0157

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0157

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0157

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0157

cat /etc/fstab

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

snip from grub.conf

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.38-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3 doscsi

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.38-gentoo-r6

so ya is kernel 2.6.38-r6

I have all the SATA drivers installed compiled in the kernel not as module I also dissabled the old ones like people mention in old posts

----------

## rek2

oh forgot to mention the last time it booted right I was using /dev/hda3 as root..

but when im on the livecd  cfdisk shows devices as /dev/sda* thats why I changed my configs to /dev/sda and grub.conf etc

I even updated the kernel...

livecd log # cat dmesg | grep /dev/

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda3

Adding 1951888k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1951888k

----------

## Apheus

I think you need the following driver for your SATA controller: CONFIG_ATA_PIIX. It has to be compiled in the kernel (not as a module). A good way to find the drivers for your hardware is to post the output of

```
# lspci -n
```

to this website: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

----------

## rek2

livecd conf.d # lspci -n 

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2578 (rev 02) 

00:01.0 0604: 8086:2579 (rev 02) 

00:06.0 0880: 8086:257e (rev 02) 

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:24d2 (rev 02) 

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:24d4 (rev 02) 

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:24d7 (rev 02) 

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:24de (rev 02) 

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:24dd (rev 02) 

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev c2) 

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:24d0 (rev 02) 

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:24db (rev 02) 

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:24d1 (rev 02) 

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:24d3 (rev 02) 

00:1f.5 0401: 8086:24d5 (rev 02) 

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0181 (rev a2) 

02:01.0 0200: 8086:1008 (rev 02) 

02:08.0 0200: 8086:1050 (rev 02) 

I notice that I had enable this two options in my kernel config: 

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED 

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 

I have disabled them and compiling now.. 

do you think that may be the problem? 

I also have 

changed to udev from auto the entry in the /etc/config/rc 

#RC_DEVICES="auto" 

RC_DEVICES="udev" 

my original system was from 2007 or so but I been keeping up with updates, till know I didnt had and issue.. 

but im scared that maybe my /etc/config/rc is too old? 

hope someone can pin point me to the right solution and what is not needed since there are so many old post on the matter it gets confusing.. 

Thanks

----------

## rek2

livecd kernels # grep -r CONFIG_ATA_PIIX *

kernel-config-x86-2.6.29-gentoo-r5:CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=m

kernel-config-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r4:CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

kernel-config-x86-2.6.38-gentoo-r6:CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

Im using 2.6.38 so I should be good there

----------

## rek2

ok will something I did above did the trick is working now!!

----------

